# Best Rotary for Cleanup



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I'm in need/want of a rotary for cleanup now that I have a yard with leaves. I also would like something to clean up the grass before/after I mow with my reel. I've found two so far on nextdoor for $50. One is a Craftsman Self-propelled and the other is a Toro 22" self-propelled recycler but that one has trouble starting per the ad. I also have about $300 from my birthday money but I'm kind of reluctant to buy new for something that's essentially a large vacuum. I have zero experience with rotary mowers. Do some of you with experience have suggestions about what to buy? Should I go new or would used to be fine for my application? Are either of the $50 nextdoor mowers a good gamble?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Home Depot has a pretty good option that is below your $300 and offers bagging for your leaves.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Troy-Bilt-21-in-160-cc-Honda-Gas-Walk-Behind-Push-Mower-with-High-Rear-Wheels-and-3-in-1-Cutting-TriAction-Cutting-System-TB160/306935884?g_store=6586&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-MULTI-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-MULTI-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP-71700000048408316-58700005377237983-92700048815335405&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzemh7Zrb7AIVD9vACh1XJQ1DEAQYBCABEgJqyfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Comes with the Honda motor, too. For your intended usage I think this mower would do the job.

I don't own one of these (I bought a Honda self propelled @$399, which I am very happy with...).

Might be worth it to take a look and see if this will fit the bill for the cleanup machine you need.

Good luck with your search & decision -- blowing or raking leaves is not a fun activity. At all....


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> Home Depot has a pretty good option that is below your $300 and offers bagging for your leaves.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Troy-Bilt-21-in-160-cc-Honda-Gas-Walk-Behind-Push-Mower-with-High-Rear-Wheels-and-3-in-1-Cutting-TriAction-Cutting-System-TB160/306935884?g_store=6586&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-MULTI-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_35_WALKS-MULTI-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP-71700000048408316-58700005377237983-92700048815335405&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzemh7Zrb7AIVD9vACh1XJQ1DEAQYBCABEgJqyfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Comes with the Honda motor, too. For your intended usage I think this mower would do the job.
> ...


Personally I would spend a little more and get the Toro with the Honda engine:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Recycler-21-in-160-cc-Honda-Engine-High-Wheel-Gas-Walk-Behind-Push-Lawn-Mower-21328/312721608

I'm not a fan of Troy-Bilt. I have one I use at my vacation camp and while the Honda engine is great, the rest of the mower is cheaply made. Troy-Bilt used to make great products until MTD Yard Machines bought the company and dumbed them down.

Keep in mind that most gas mowers have one of two brands of motors - Honda or Briggs & Stratton. Hondas are far more reliable engines. Briggs & Strattons can be hard starting - avoid.


----------



## Ramseygsd (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a TB-130 with a Honda engine that comes with a bagger. It also comes with an chute attachment to blow clippings back onto the lawn. I don't bag with my 42" ZTR. I use it during renovations, mowing a small side strip, and to mow along the curb and fence. I bought a gator blade for it and it mulches leaves great. The only downside is there's deck blow by in the front. I mow in a clockwise circular pattern to solve that. When I'm down to an narrow strip of leaves I pull the mower backwards onto the leaves and the leaves get sucked into the deck easily. It's five years old, starts on the first pull and cuts great with the gator blade.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

I would see if you can find a Snapper Hi-Vac. I did a lot of reading about vacuum power on rotaries and found many people saying the Snapper blows everything else out of the water.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

An actual vacuum was something I initially looked at but I also need a rotary for when the grass gets too long for my reel. Between the 100+ degree weather and the six weeks of smokey air there are times when the grass gets a little out of hand. Glad to hear that one works. I've read mixed things about the Billy Goat vacuum.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

sangheili said:


> I would see if you can find a Snapper Hi-Vac. I did a lot of reading about *vacuum power* on rotaries and found many people saying the Snapper* blows *everything else out of the water.


But wouldn't that be the opposite of what you want? :lol: Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

I like a mower with a blade stop. Nice not to have to keep starting the mower after emptying the bag because it fills up with leaves quickly.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@rs178028 They don't all have an idle like that? I thought that was standard. It is on the reel mowers I have. I've guess I've got to do some more research. I think I've decided to just take a gamble on a cheap used one, see what I like about it and what I don't and then save up for a nicer one. Turns out I overestimated my budget and only have $175 so I'm seeing what I can find on facebook marketplace, nextdoor, and craigslist. I'm hoping for someone who was overambitious about mowing their own lawn and then got a lawn service and has a nice mower that's just been sitting. It could happen...


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Bermuda_Newbie said:
 

> @rs178028 They don't all have an idle like that? I thought that was standard.


It's usually just the higher end mowers that have that feature - mostly the self-propelled versions. Most of the push version mowers kill the engine and you have to restart.



Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I think I've decided to just take a gamble on a cheap used one, see what I like about it and what I don't and then save up for a nicer one. Turns out I overestimated my budget and only have $175 so I'm seeing what I can find on facebook marketplace, nextdoor, and craigslist. I'm hoping for someone who was overambitious about mowing their own lawn and then got a lawn service and has a nice mower that's just been sitting. It could happen...


If your budget is only $175, you're best off looking for used. Keep looking and you just may get lucky. Anything new at that price will be really cheap and underpowered.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I use a cheap Troybilt with a bagger. Not the nicest but it gets the job done.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> An actual vacuum was something I initially looked at but I also need a rotary for when the grass gets too long for my reel. Between the 100+ degree weather and the six weeks of smokey air there are times when the grass gets a little out of hand. Glad to hear that one works. I've read mixed things about the Billy Goat vacuum.


I found a Toro on city pickup day with a bag and maybe used one season... I replaced the carb for $15, because it was passed trying to clean it and the price of new carbs are almost a no brainer. Starts first pull every time now. If you find one that needs any help getting it working, I would be happy to help you out if you needed it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Trippel24 nicely done! Thanks for the offer. I found a honda on Craigslist for $200 in Clovis. I'm seeing if they'll take less. Here's hoping!

Just out if curiousity, which neighborhood did you find that in? Normally the trash pickup people are circling around and catch everything as soon as it gets put out. I guess that might sound weird if you aren't from here.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Bermuda_Newbie It was actually my neighbor 2 doors down from me. He bought a battery mower. I live in the DeYoung neighborhood just north of Woodward Lakes. I found an EGO as well that I fixed and would give it to you. Only thing is it has no bag or battery... and a dog chewed up the front left wheel a decent bit.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Trippel24 I'm close by you now that we've moved. I'm in the old fort washington area.
Because I'm on a county island, I don't have trash pickup :-( I really miss it considering all the renovation we're having to do on this place. It's a beautiful neighborhood but all the trees have left me with quite a leaf issue. I need something with really good suction to get them all up because it all somehow blows into my yard. I don't think the battery powered would be strong enough. I also have a good sized hill in my backyard which I need something self propelled to help get up. Thank you though! If the Honda doesn't work out and you hear of someone who wants to get rid of something, please let me know.

If you need more celsius, let me know. I've still got lots.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Bermuda_Newbie very close. Just dump stuff by the gated community on Liberty Hill next round.

I may take you up on that offer in the spring. I was going to buy a bottle and split it with my dad this year, but I didn't get hardly any weeds this year so I didn't.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Good things come to those who wait! I got this commercial Honda mower for $220. It's old but it starts on the first pull and is exactly what I was hoping for. I believe it's a HRC216 SXA. Anyone know anything about this mower? It runs well but looks like it could use some rear tires.







Merry late Christmas to me!


----------

